# Abandon amusement park (Denmark)



## Lusker (Apr 25, 2009)

Well me and my mate Sneaky E went on a road trip to find some spots we went out for 12 hours
exploring i have never found so many spots on one day
Ill start with the craziest one never saw this one comming I was planing to go to Germany to se the park
there but now ill stay home 
Enterance










Leftovers




Enjoy the ride
#1




#2




#3




#4




#5




#6




#7




#8




#9




#10




#11




#12




#13




#14




#15




#16 & 17








*Mo pics here*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157617196135701/


----------



## james.s (Apr 25, 2009)

Much better than my local abandoned theme park, nice work! Love the shot of the seats in the dodgem.


----------



## pet_rubber_duck (Apr 25, 2009)

lovely photos! and very interesting to see that so much has been left


----------



## jonney (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice photo's. Looks like it hasn't been derelict for long or is it that it's out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## fire*fly (Apr 25, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 25, 2009)

Brilliant place.Love the contrasting colours. Well done & cracking images


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 27, 2009)

Great find  Looks very much like a Woking amusement park I visited in the middle of Jylland years ago  but I guess such places often look similar.


----------



## Lusker (Apr 27, 2009)

GeorgeK said:


> Great find  Looks very much like a Woking amusement park I visited in the middle of Jylland years ago  but I guess such places often look similar.




Hmmm never heard of that one can you locate it for me ? ...PM


----------



## swanseamale47 (Apr 27, 2009)

Cracking set of pics. Thanks. Wayne


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 27, 2009)

Lusker said:


> Hmmm never heard of that one can you locate it for me ? ...PM



It's ages ago, back in the mid 80s, so I have no clue what happened to the place... According to my memory it was located somewhere around Brande/Herning, but considering I was not old enough to drive back them I might be wrong about that, and we might in-fact have driven longer to get there


----------



## randomnut (Apr 27, 2009)

Some nice pics there. Would have been cool to have a bit of history in the report though, when it opened/closed etc etc etc.


----------

